# Woman accidentally sends text detailing how she's cheating



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Zoe intended to text her friend asking for advice on cheating
She accidentally sent the message to her boyfriend
She then claimed the text was detailing a dream she had

Woman sends her BOYFRIEND a text revealing she's cheating | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I was younger I lived in New York and my roommates were mostly gay and some were involved in the fashion industry,we were always getting invited to fashion shows.Now as everyone knows models are not exactly known for their intelligence but the one I ended up spending the night with on one particular occasion really took the biscuit.When we were getting up the following morning I asked her did she want to go somewhere for breakfast but she said no "her boyfriend or one of his friends might see her with me"I said to her she hadn't told me she had a boyfriend and I didn't like the idea of her cheating on him.I have never forgotten what she said to me.
She said that while we were having sex she was thinking about him so it really wasn't cheating!
I was stunned at her words but then she really let womankind down.I asked her why doesn't she either break up with him or be faithful.She said I have been faithful,lots of times.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> When I was younger I lived in New York and my roommates were mostly gay and some were involved in the fashion industry,we were always getting invited to fashion shows.Now as everyone knows models are not exactly known for their intelligence but the one I ended up spending the night with on one particular occasion really took the biscuit.When we were getting up the following morning I asked her did she want to go somewhere for breakfast but she said no "her boyfriend or one of his friends might see her with me"I said to her she hadn't told me she had a boyfriend and I didn't like the idea of her cheating on him.I have never forgotten what she said to me.
> She said that while we were having sex she was thinking about him so it really wasn't cheating!
> I was stunned at her words but then she really let womankind down.I asked her why doesn't she either break up with him or be faithful.She said I have been faithful,lots of times.


you can't argue with logic like that....it just hurts your head. 

As Ron White says...."you can't fix stupid"


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Radio station in the area routinely plays a game where callers call in and say the juiciest story that they saw at work. This morning a guy called in and said he was working as a cook at a place that was hosting a wedding reception. He went to go downstairs and came across the bride banging the head chef. The deejays asked if he informed the groom. His response? “Heck no, it was kind of erotic, I was enjoying watching!”


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Fake news.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> When I was younger I lived in New York and my roommates were mostly gay and some were involved in the fashion industry,we were always getting invited to fashion shows.Now as everyone knows models are not exactly known for their intelligence but the one I ended up spending the night with on one particular occasion really took the biscuit.When we were getting up the following morning I asked her did she want to go somewhere for breakfast but she said no "her boyfriend or one of his friends might see her with me"I said to her she hadn't told me she had a boyfriend and I didn't like the idea of her cheating on him.I have never forgotten what she said to me.
> She said that while we were having sex she was thinking about him so it really wasn't cheating!
> I was stunned at her words but then she really let womankind down.I asked her why doesn't she either break up with him or be faithful.She said I have been faithful,lots of times.


*Just another self-serving skank, IMHO!*


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What her friend who she intended the message for did when she heard about what happened









What her boyfriend did









What her sidepiece man did


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> Radio station in the area routinely plays a game where callers call in and say the juiciest story that they saw at work. This morning a guy called in and said he was working as a cook at a place that was hosting a wedding reception. He went to go downstairs and came across the bride banging the head chef. The deejays asked if he informed the groom. His response? “Heck no, it was kind of erotic, I was enjoying watching!”


I attended a wedding where the groom busted the bride and best man having "fun". Still the most entertaining wedding I was ever at >


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

honcho said:


> I attended a wedding where the groom busted the bride and best man having "fun". Still the most entertaining wedding I was ever at >


My aunt and my cousin were at a wedding and when the brides father was making his speech he mentioned that the groom was the first man that his daughter was ever serious about and then welcomed him into his family.Everyone applauded at this very nice speech.The brides three children to a different man didn't applaud though.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Someone I knew when I was young had sex at his wedding with some other woman.

He then proceeded to cheat on his wife no-stop for 30 years or so until she divorced him.

He was crying when she left him wtf.

Too bad someone didn't step up and set his wife wise on their wedding day.

When I read his obituary I think it mentioned the kids from 3 families he had during his lifetime. Although he was a very good mechanic.

Tamat


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

honcho said:


> I attended a wedding where the groom busted the bride and best man having "fun". Still the most entertaining wedding I was ever at >


He called it off, right?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is with people having sex at weddings?? Why is that even a 'thing'?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> What is with people having sex at weddings?? Why is that even a 'thing'?


When I was single I loved going to weddings but never as a plus one or with a date.I always went on my own.All these girls looking their best and romance in the air.
You don't bring apples to an orchard.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Graywolf2 said:


> Zoe intended to text her friend asking for advice on cheating
> She accidentally sent the message to her boyfriend
> She then claimed the text was detailing a dream she had
> 
> Woman sends her BOYFRIEND a text revealing she's cheating | Daily Mail Online


What is it with British women? 

:laugh:


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Fake news.


I'm very wary of these types of stories..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> What is it with British women?
> 
> :laugh:


She is from Baltimore.

The Daily Mail does a US edition and I think this story was taken from that.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Graywolf2 said:


> Zoe intended to text her friend asking for advice on cheating
> She accidentally sent the message to her boyfriend
> She then claimed the text was detailing a dream she had
> 
> Woman sends her BOYFRIEND a text revealing she's cheating | Daily Mail Online


If he's a boyfriend, is it really cheating? IN my experience, unless you've declared monogamy with someone, it's not cheating...and if you've declared monogamy, you don't call him boyfriend any more...he's "significant other" or "beau" or "fiance", no?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

DustyDog said:


> if you've declared monogamy, you don't call him boyfriend any more...he's "significant other" or "beau" or "fiance", no?


Never heard of this.

In my world, monogamy is implied unless specified otherwise, but apparently it isn't so with everyone.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

DustyDog said:


> If he's a boyfriend, is it really cheating? IN my experience, unless you've declared monogamy with someone, it's not cheating...and if you've declared monogamy, you don't call him boyfriend any more...he's "significant other" or "beau" or "fiance", no?


In my slice of the midwest, generally, boyfriend is the term used after monogamy is declared. Significant Other is used when the relationship has gone on for some time, perhaps the couple are living together, but have no plans to marry. Fiance is used after the couple agree to marry.

Pre-monogamy declaration, I usually hear terms like "the guy I'm seeing" or "the man I'm dating".


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

DustyDog said:


> If he's a boyfriend, is it really cheating? IN my experience, unless you've declared monogamy with someone, it's not cheating...and if you've declared monogamy, you don't call him boyfriend any more...he's "significant other" or "beau" or "fiance", no?


Around here, if you declare to someone that they are your BF/GF then you are monogamous unless you both agree otherwise. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Picking up someone to have sex with at weddings is pretty good odds. You got the dress up, the music, the booze, the romance - tossing of the boutique.

Cheating on day one of the marriage (wife + chef) = that's pretty low.

Or they could be one of those open relationship freaks... I don't think so.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TaDor said:


> Picking up someone to have sex with at weddings is pretty good odds. You got the dress up, the music, the booze, the romance - tossing of the boutique.
> 
> Cheating on day one of the marriage (wife + chef) = that's pretty low.
> 
> Or they could be one of those open relationship freaks... I don't think so.


The real challenge is hooking up with one of the bridesmaids,not the hookup,getting the ****ing big dress off lol.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DustyDog said:


> If he's a boyfriend, is it really cheating? IN my experience, unless you've declared monogamy with someone, it's not cheating...and if you've declared monogamy, you don't call him boyfriend any more...he's "significant other" or "beau" or "fiance", no?


Hahaha! Wheeeeee!

You're funny!:grin2:

Thanks for the laugh this morning!😅


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> She is from Baltimore.
> 
> The Daily Mail does a US edition and I think this story was taken from that.


British women are awesome!


----------



## curious234 (Jan 28, 2017)

a similar story in Daily Mail. woman cop sent the text to husband that meant for the lover - sadly she committed suicide


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

curious234 said:


> a similar story in Daily Mail. woman cop sent the text to husband that meant for the lover - sadly she committed suicide


I remember that. So very sad.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Why bother taking off the dress...  But yeah, that can be a challenge when you both are drunk and horny.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Hahaha! Wheeeeee!
> 
> You're funny!:grin2:
> 
> Thanks for the laugh this morning!😅


I'm just trying to understand the implications of what a person says. If I hear "boyfriend" or "girlfriend", I don't think "monogamy". This was pretty well spelled out to me by the "girlfriends" I had when I first got into the whole dating/being with opposite sex/getting physically intimate world.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DustyDog said:


> I'm just trying to understand the implications of what a person says. If I hear "boyfriend" or "girlfriend", I don't think "monogamy". This was pretty well spelled out to me by the "girlfriends" I had when I first got into the whole dating/being with opposite sex/getting physically intimate world.


I guess you teach people how to treat you.

I had more than one dippy woman try to pull that crap on me. They were history so fast it made their heads spin.

Tears don't fix letting another man **** them.

I am not into sharing and have always made it known. I have never even taken someone back who broke up with me to get with someone else and then wanted to date me again and all I basically did was hookups.

People that want multiple partners aren't worth my notice and can go find a looser man than me.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Never heard of this.
> 
> In my world, monogamy is implied unless specified otherwise, but apparently it isn't so with everyone.


I've encountered people from many different cultures. It is best to assume nothing. I've certainly met many women who made it clear that monogamy does not exist until the two of you have discussed it and agreed on it. "We agreed not to see anybody else" seems to be a common way to explain it.

But...I've explored less than 0.001% of all the world and people, so I have no clue whether my experience is more or less representative of the norm,...also I'm sure it's age-group dependent...and I am indeed, a child of the 60s.


----------

